# MTB-Anfänger aus Nürnberg sucht ...



## Beerchen (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo erstmal ...
mein Name ist Martin, ich bin 35 Jahre alt und wohne in Nürnberg in der nähe vom Wöhrder See.

Jetzt suche ich Leute die es sich zutrauen einen so schlappen MTB-Anfänger wie mich mitzuziehen, 
damit aus mir (irgendwann) auch mal ein richtiger Biker wird   


Warum ich mich für schlapp halte ...
Ich fahre erst seit Ende März 2006 wieder Bike (seit ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe). 

Meine Kraft, Kondition und Ausdauer bewegen sich momentan noch am untersten Ende der Skala 
(kein Wunder nach fast 20 Jahren Rauchen und 15 Jahren ohne Sport),
und von Fahrtechnik wollen wir lieber erst gar nicht sprechen  

Das Biken hab ich eigentlich nur wieder angefangen um der Gewichtszunahme nach dem Rauchen aufhören entgegenzuwirken, aber nach ein paar Touren mit meinem alten Drahtesel hab ich festgestellt, dass es eigentlich ganz schön Spass macht  

Jetzt habe ich mir ein etwas neueres Bike zugelegt und versuche 1 bis 2 mal die Woche 1-2-3 Stunden zu fahren, also keine Monster-Touren, und nur wenn's Wetter passt (da bin ich bekennendes Weichei   ).


schöne Grüße
Beerchen


----------



## SpongeBob (8. Juni 2006)

Schau dich mal hier im Forum um, da findest genug Leute die ab und zu eine Tour machen.

Wenn DH / FR interessiert bist ( wovon ich jetzt nicht ausgehe ) hänge dich bei mir ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (8. Juni 2006)

@ SpongeBob
Danke für den Tip ... das mach ich schon ...  
Aber für die meisten Biker die hier Touren ausmachen, wäre ich vermutlich nur ein Klotz am Bein   
Darum such ich ja Biker die sich das wirklich zutrauen ihre Fahrgewohnheiten soweit zurückzunehmen, dass ich auch noch mitkomme.
Konditionsaufbau geht nun mal nicht von heute auf morgen  
Und immer alleine fahren ist auf Dauer langweilig  (und ich möchte dadurch auf keinen Fall den Spass am Biken verlieren)

Hoffentlich finden sich noch Freiwillige, die einen Neuling unterstützen ...

schöne Grüße aus Lebkoungcity
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (8. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für die meisten Biker die hier Touren ausmachen, wäre ich vermutlich nur ein Klotz am Bein



Denke ich nicht. Die fahren auch Touren wo das Tempo echt angenehm ist. Bin mit dem Downhiller auch mal eine mitgefahren. Und wenn nicht mehr kannst, dann schiebt dich sogar eine nette Dame 

Also einfach ran an den Speck


----------



## Riddick (9. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Die fahren auch Touren wo das Tempo echt angenehm ist. Bin mit dem Downhiller auch mal eine mitgefahren.


Ja, die ersten flachen 10 km.  Oder waren's weniger?


----------



## Beerchen (9. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Denke ich nicht. Die fahren auch Touren wo das Tempo echt angenehm ist. Bin mit dem Downhiller auch mal eine mitgefahren. Und wenn nicht mehr kannst, dann schiebt dich sogar eine nette Dame
> Also einfach ran an den Speck





			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die ersten flachen 10 km.   Oder waren's weniger?



Ja Leute ...
genau sowas will ich eigentlich vermeiden,
denn wenn ich nur die ersten paar km mitkomme, wäre das für mich furchtbar frustrierend  ,
und die restliche Gruppe hätte auf der verbleibenden Strecke wahrscheinlich auch keinen Spass mehr 
(wenn ich dann nur noch hinterherkrieche) 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Riddick (9. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Leute ...
> genau sowas will ich eigentlich vermeiden,
> denn wenn ich nur die ersten paar km mitkomme, wäre das für mich furchtbar frustrierend  ,
> und die restliche Gruppe hätte auf der verbleibenden Strecke wahrscheinlich auch keinen Spass mehr
> (wenn ich dann nur noch hinterherkrieche)


So schlimm ist's auch nicht, 'ne normale Tour in unserer Gegend wirste schon schaffen. Ich häng' eigentlich auch nur hinten, da ich - ähnlich wie Du - erst letztes Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen habe.  

Heftig wird's erst, wenn's richtig in die Berge geht. Das werde ich mir dieses Jahr (noch) nicht wieder antun.  

Riddick


----------



## Andrea35 (9. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Leute ...
> genau sowas will ich eigentlich vermeiden,
> denn wenn ich nur die ersten paar km mitkomme, wäre das für mich furchtbar frustrierend  ,
> und die restliche Gruppe hätte auf der verbleibenden Strecke wahrscheinlich auch keinen Spass mehr
> ...



Hey Martin, 
was hast Du denn für Schiss *lach* trau Dich doch einfach mal - tut doch ned weh.  
Einmal  muss jeder ran.  
vlg Andrea


----------



## Andrea35 (9. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> So schlimm ist's auch nicht, 'ne normale Tour in unserer Gegend wirste schon schaffen. Ich häng' eigentlich auch nur hinten, da ich - ähnlich wie Du - erst letztes Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen habe.
> 
> Heftig wird's erst, wenn's richtig in die Berge geht. Das werde ich mir dieses Jahr (noch) nicht wieder antun.
> 
> Riddick



Hallo Riddick,
also mit den Bergen hab ich es auch nicht so   aber das muss anders werden - wir sollten eine Interessengemeinschaft bilden  
Die drum rum fahrer *lach*
vlg Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (9. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Martin,
> was hast Du denn für Schiss *lach* trau Dich doch einfach mal - tut doch ned weh.
> Einmal  muss jeder ran.
> vlg Andrea


hey ... hab keinen Schiss ... echt ... 
ich will mich nur nicht an eine funktionierende Gruppe dranhängen, die ich dann furchtbar ausbremse. 




			
				Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... also mit den Bergen hab ich es auch nicht so   aber das muss anders werden - wir sollten eine Interessengemeinschaft bilden
> Die drum rum fahrer *lach*
> vlg Andrea


da würd ich sofort mitmachen  


vlG  
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die ersten flachen 10 km.  Oder waren's weniger?




Ich glaub ehr weniger 

Kann doch keiner wissen das die da auch Berg hoch fahren. Saubande die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (15. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jetzt suche ich Leute die es sich zutrauen einen so schlappen MTB-Anfänger wie mich mitzuziehen,
> damit aus mir (irgendwann) auch mal ein richtiger Biker wird
> ...



Herzlichen Dank an die vier Bikerinnen und Biker die sich per PN bzw. eMail bei mir gemeldet haben.
Mit zweien bin ich jetzt schon je 1x 'ne Runde gefahren, und beide male war's echt Super.

*ACHTUNG!!!*
*Meine Suche ist noch nicht vorbei ...*
*Es dürfen sich gerne noch mehr Bikerinnen und Biker bei melden.*

vlG
Martin


----------



## showman (15. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Dank an die vier Bikerinnen und Biker die sich per PN bzw. eMail bei mir gemeldet haben.
> Mit zweien bin ich jetzt schon je 1x 'ne Runde gefahren, und beide male war's echt Super.
> 
> *ACHTUNG!!!*
> ...


Hey, getuschelt wird net gruzifigs   Ich würd euch mal empfehlen mit in die Scheune zu fahren. Die kürzeste Variante sind 35 Km. Also knapp 20 hin und dann wieder zurück. In der Scheune gibts dann lecker Kuchen (den besten überhaupt). Momentan is noch Sommerurlaub. Werd aber demnächst mal wieder rausfahren. Schreib das dann in den Heimspiel Thread. Traut euch und fahrt mal mit. Wir haben bisher noch keinen im Wald vergraben   (obwohl beim Riddick wärs fast scho mal soweit gewesen  )

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (15. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Schreib das dann in den Heimspiel Thread. Traut euch und fahrt mal mit. Wir haben bisher noch keinen im Wald vergraben
> ...


Jo ... wenn der Termin passt, fahr ich mit ...   
verpassen sollte ich ihn auch nicht, da ich den Heimspiel-Thread abonniert hab ... 

bis denne dann   
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Beerchen,
wer war denn der Zweite??  
War toll heute - Wetter einfach genial  
Showman meint wohl die Tour am 2.7.???????
Vielleicht sollten wir uns anhängen  - einer/eine muss ja das Schlusslicht tragen!!! 
vlg Andrea


----------



## showman (15. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Showman meint wohl die Tour am 2.7.???????


Nene, meinte ich eigentlich net. Die wird ziemlich derb   Wenn wir in die Scheune fahren geht des in Nbg. am Tiergarten los. Wird wohl am 8ten oder 9ten soweit sein. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (15. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Beerchen,
> wer war denn der Zweite??
> War toll heute - Wetter einfach genial
> ...


der zweite ... war Dienstag abend eigentlich erster ...   

und das Wetter war wirklich genial   
hoffentlich wird's morgen auch so  


vlG  
Beerchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (15. Juni 2006)

Will auch ein Date mit Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (15. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Showman meint wohl die Tour am 2.7.???????
> Vielleicht sollten wir uns anhängen  - einer/eine muss ja das Schlusslicht tragen!!!
> ...





			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, meinte ich eigentlich net. Die wird ziemlich derb
> Wenn wir in die Scheune fahren geht des in Nbg. am Tiergarten los. Wird wohl am 8ten oder 9ten soweit sein...



Hallo Andrea,
wenn Du am 8. oder 9. auch mitkommst, dann bring ich die rote Laterne mit und mach das Schlusslicht ...   


vlG   
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (15. Juni 2006)

Das Schlusslicht werde ich da sowieso machen, weil ich gleich im Tiergartengelände hänge bleibe. Denn der Show fährt lieber immer schön gerade aus als mal lieber einen DH zu prügeln


----------



## Riddick (15. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> (obwohl beim Riddick wärs fast scho mal soweit gewesen  )


Verräter.   

Außerdem war das nicht im Wald, sondern im "Hochgebirge", wo sich selbst der Messner nur mit Sauerstoffgerät hinwagt.  




			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch ein Date mit Andrea


Ich denke, Du hast grad 'ne neue halbkroatische Freundin.  Hallodri.  


@Martin

Wir könnten evtl. nächste Woche mal 'ne Runde drehen (z.B. Alter Kanal?).


Riddick


----------



## Andrea35 (15. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, meinte ich eigentlich net. Die wird ziemlich derb   Wenn wir in die Scheune fahren geht des in Nbg. am Tiergarten los. Wird wohl am 8ten oder 9ten soweit sein.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Huhuuuu  
Derb wird die??? Ok dann mog ich ned *ätsch* Aber Tiergarten - mmmmmh des wäre ok und für Kuchen bin ich immer zu haben.  Nur nix mit Buttercreme und Sahne  

winke Andrea


----------



## Andrea35 (15. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch ein Date mit Andrea




Was Du ned alles willst


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> Wir könnten evtl. nächste Woche mal 'ne Runde drehen (z.B. Alter Kanal?).
> 
> Riddick


Gerne ...   
Alter Kanal ist auch OK ...   
schreib mir mal 'ne PN wann genau es Dir passen würde ...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne ...
> Alter Kanal ist auch OK ...
> schreib mir mal 'ne PN wann genau es Dir passen würde ...
> 
> ...



Hallo guten morgen Martin,
also Du  musst doch an seniler Bettflucht leiden  4.26 hier rumhängen  
Alter Kanal kennst Du Dich jetzt ja aus  - kannst dem Riddick ja mal zeigen, wo wir so rumgedüst sind.  

viel Spaß Euch !!!!

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Riddick (16. Juni 2006)

@Andrea

Komm doch einfach mit.  Dann nehmen wir noch das poröse Schwammteil mit, damit der endlich zu seinem ersehnten "Date" kommt. 

Riddick


----------



## saalfelder (16. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kraft, Kondition und Ausdauer bewegen sich momentan noch am untersten Ende der Skala
> (kein Wunder nach fast 20 Jahren Rauchen und 15 Jahren ohne Sport),
> und von Fahrtechnik wollen wir lieber erst gar nicht sprechen


Also da hast Du noch jemanden. 
Ich könnte aber nur am WE fahren oder im Urlaub. Unter der Woche drehe ich hier rund um RH meine Runden.

Wenn Du was unternimmst, kannst'e Dich ja mal melden.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @Andrea
> 
> Komm doch einfach mit.  Dann nehmen wir noch das poröse Schwammteil mit, damit der endlich zu seinem ersehnten "Date" kommt.
> 
> Riddick



Hallo Riddick,
würde ich sehr gerne machen - aber nächste Woche habe ich Spätschicht!!  Ich fall also was das Radeln angeht jede zweite Woche für den Nachmittag oder Abend aus.  
Werde aber trotzdem gerne mal mitfahren.
Beerchen und ich waren heute auch wieder auf einer hourtour   (ich nenn das einfach mal so) War sehr schön und es war nicht so viel los wie gestern.  


vlg Andrea  

ps. Versteh den Schwamm gar nicht, warum er sich eine alte Frau antun will  bis ich am Rad oben bin - ist er über alle Hügel


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Beerchen und ich waren heute auch wieder auf einer hourtour   (ich nenn das einfach mal so) War sehr schön und es war nicht so viel los wie gestern.
> ...


Mir hat's heute auch wieder sehr gut gefallen   ,
und das Wetter hat auch lange genug ausgehalten   

Schade das Du nächste Woche Spätschicht hast   ,
solche Hour-Touren können wir öfter machen.

vlG   
Martin


----------



## showman (16. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlusslicht werde ich da sowieso machen, weil ich gleich im Tiergartengelände hänge bleibe.


Ich werde persönlich dafür sorgen das des net so ist 


			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Denn der Show fährt lieber immer schön gerade aus als mal lieber einen DH zu prügeln


Ich prügel mich mit niemandem, auch net mit nem Downhill   Aber ich hab schon Schwämme gegessen also obachd. Außerdem könnt ich mit dir ja eh nur einmal runterfahren weil rauf kommst ja eh nimmer. Also haltmer mal des Woende 8/9. im Auge. In die Scheune hats bisher schon jeder geschafft und auch wieder zurück. Außerdem hab ich dann endlich mal Zeit ein bisschen zu spielen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, Du hast grad 'ne neue halbkroatische Freundin.  Hallodri.
> Riddick








			
				Showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich prügel mich mit niemandem, auch net mit nem Downhill  Aber ich hab schon Schwämme gegessen also obachd. Außerdem könnt ich mit dir ja eh nur einmal runterfahren weil rauf kommst ja eh nimmer. Also haltmer mal des Woende 8/9. im Auge. In die Scheune hats bisher schon jeder geschafft und auch wieder zurück. Außerdem hab ich dann endlich mal Zeit ein bisschen zu spielen.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ok, dann muss ich mal gucken das ich dabei bin 

@ Andrea + Bärle + Riddick

Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder?


----------



## Fzogel (16. Juni 2006)

Hi Leutz.
Ich komme auch aus Nbg und bin am Sonntag ne sehr geile runde gefahren.Raus richtung Fischbach....dann weiter richtung Brunn,dann in die Röthenbachklamm nei....Yeeeepeeee.Bei Ungelstetten raus ne halbe Trinken und dann weiter in der Röthenbachklamm nach Altdorf.Nach Altdorf richtung Ehrnberg(fetzen Berg*schnauf*) und danach nach Weisenbrunn ins Naturbad.Sehr zu Empfehlen.....  Sind ca 40 Km und die nicht zimperlich(Meine Freundin spricht Heute noch kein Wort mit mir?)
Viele Spässe....Gruss des Fritzla


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juni 2006)

Du spinnst doch


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ Andrea + Bärle + Riddick
> Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder?


Andrea ist kommende Woche leider nicht dabei   
aber Riddick und ich sind evtl. Mittwoch unterwegs  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also haltmer mal des Woende 8/9. im Auge. In die Scheune hats bisher schon jeder geschafft und auch wieder zurück.
> ...


Bitte nicht am 8., denn da hab ich leider keine Zeit zum mitfahrn   
am 9. ist es kein Problem ...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo 
also Sonntag der 9. wäre kein Thema vielleicht bring ich noch jemanden mit  - 
Aber erst mal fragen ob er mag!!! 

winke aus R-Dorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (17. Juni 2006)

Ja ich mag


----------



## Andrea35 (17. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich mag



 

Ok Dich frag ich auch jaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## showman (17. Juni 2006)

Also dann 9ter. Ich würd sagen wie immer um 10 Uhr in Nbg. Löwensaalparkplatz oberhalb vom Tiergarten. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Juni 2006)

Und wo lang dann?


----------



## Andrea35 (18. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann 9ter. Ich würd sagen wie immer um 10 Uhr in Nbg. Löwensaalparkplatz oberhalb vom Tiergarten.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Hallo
mmmh wo ist das denn genau??? Ich war da noch nicht  
oder weiß Beerchen wo das ist???  
vlg Andrea


----------



## showman (18. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo lang dann?


Mir nach.

@ Andrea, wennst vorm Haupteingang stehst, Blickrichtung Eingang dann geht links noch ne Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal. Da gegenüber ist ein Parkplatz. Und da ist Treffpunkt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (18. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir nach.
> 
> @ Andrea, wennst vorm Haupteingang stehst, Blickrichtung Eingang dann geht links noch ne Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal. Da gegenüber ist ein Parkplatz. Und da ist Treffpunkt.
> 
> Gruß Showman




ok vielen lieben Dank - werde ich bestimmt finden und Beerchen will ja auch erscheinen  - Ich komm dann eh mit dem Auto - sonst bin ich ja vom hinfahren schon tot. 

vlg Andrea


----------



## Coffee (18. Juni 2006)

hallo ihr ;-)

willkommen im forum und auf dem mtb ;-)

der 9.7. hört sich gut an. und für ne kaffeefahrt in die scheune bin ich immer zu haben ;-) und wenn schwamm dabei ist sowieso, ich brauch ja ne schiebeaufgabe *gg*

grüße coffee


----------



## Beerchen (18. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und wenn schwamm dabei ist sowieso, ich brauch ja ne schiebeaufgabe *gg*
> ...



Moment mal ...
wenn hier einer anschieben nötig hat, dann ich ...   
(Schwämmchen fährt schliesslich schon länger mit'm Rad, der sollte das inzwischen schon alleine schaffen)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Beerchen (18. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> mmmh wo ist das denn genau??? Ich war da noch nicht
> oder weiß Beerchen wo das ist???
> vlg Andrea


Ja ... ich komme auch ...   
und ich weiß sogar wie man zum Treffpunkt kommt ...  

vlG   
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir nach.
> 
> Blickrichtung Eingang dann geht links noch ne Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal



Da schiebe ich schon hoch. Wenn ich da hoch fahren, bin ich ja gleich KO 

@ Bärenmarke:

Ich fahre n 22 Kilo Bike mit dicken fetten Reifen, dass muss man erst mal bewegen. Und Coffee hat mich net geschoben, mir hat es nur am Rücken gejuggt und Coffee hat gekratzt


----------



## showman (19. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre n 22 Kilo Bike mit dicken fetten Reifen, dass muss man erst mal bewegen.


Dann besorg dir doch endlich mal ordentliches Werkzeuch dann klappts auch mit dem Löwensaalberg  Neee, diesmal machmers echt ultragemütlich weil bei mir evtl. auch zwei net so ganz fitte mitkommen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juni 2006)

Könnte ja das Duall Bike nehmen was noch im WZ bei mir steht. Weil einer hat sich Samstag das Handgelenk gebrochen und nun steht sein Bike bei mir


----------



## showman (19. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ja das Duall Bike nehmen was noch im WZ bei mir steht. Weil einer hat sich Samstag das Handgelenk gebrochen und nun steht sein Bike bei mir


Na also, geht doch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (19. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Dann besorg dir doch endlich mal ordentliches Werkzeuch dann klappts auch mit dem Löwensaalberg  Neee, diesmal machmers echt ultragemütlich weil bei mir evtl. auch zwei net so ganz fitte mitkommen.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Hey Beerchen -------- hast gelesen??? Noch zwei nicht ganz so fitte  - da machen wir denn einen Club auf  Was meinst Du???????


----------



## Beerchen (19. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Beerchen -------- hast gelesen??? Noch zwei nicht ganz so fitte  - da machen wir denn einen Club auf  Was meinst Du???????


Bin dabei    
Wir fahren keine Berge, denn wir sind der *"Club der drumherumfahrer"*  

vlG   
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (19. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei
> Wir fahren keine Berge, denn wir sind der *"Club der drumherumfahrer"*
> 
> vlG
> Martin




Menno, verrat doch nicht alles


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Juni 2006)

Dat denk ich mir, rüber über den Kicker und gut ist


----------



## Hebites (24. Juni 2006)

hi,

ich bin ein biker, der sich nach 10-jähriger pause wieder ein mtb
gekauft hat. diesmal ist es ein scott voltage. ich versuch auch wieder in form zu kommen, allein macht das aber keinen spaß...und deshalb würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen.

grüße herbie


----------



## Beerchen (24. Juni 2006)

Hebites schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich bin ein biker, der sich nach 10-jähriger pause wieder ein mtb
> gekauft hat. diesmal ist es ein scott voltage. ich versuch auch wieder in form zu kommen, allein macht das aber keinen spaß...und deshalb würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen.
> ...



Klaro ...

Start am 09.07. um 10 Uhr in Nbg. Löwensaalparkplatz.

Der Löwensaalparkplatz ist wenn Du am Tiergarten vorm Haupteingang stehst, Blickrichtung Eingang dann geht links noch eine Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal. Da gegenüber ist ein Parkplatz. Und da ist Treffpunkt.

Und dann immer Showman nach   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hebites (24. Juni 2006)

hi beerchen,

bin dabei!

grüße herbie


----------



## Beerchen (24. Juni 2006)

Hebites schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> bin dabei!
> ...


SUPER !!!   



			
				Hebites schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich bin ein biker, der sich nach 10-jähriger pause wieder ein mtb
> gekauft hat. diesmal ist es ein scott voltage. ich versuch auch wieder in form zu kommen, allein macht das aber keinen spaß...und deshalb würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen.
> ...


genau solche Biker hab ich gesucht,
denn mir gehts genauso ...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juni 2006)

Ich habe immer noch bedenken das ich die Tour am 09.07. überlebe?!?!?!?


----------



## Beerchen (24. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer noch bedenken das ich die Tour am 09.07. überlebe?!?!?!?



Quatsch ... da sind inzwischen so viele untrainierte dabei, das es für Dich kein Problem sein sollte lebend wieder nach Hause zu kommen   

Dein Todesurteil ist es, wenn Du mit Andrea kuschelst   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch
> 
> Dein Todesurteil ist es, wenn Du mit Andrea kuschelst
> 
> ...




Dann wird das wohl defenetiv mein letzer Tag auf Erden sein, auch net schlecht den Zeitpunkt seines Ablebens genau zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juni 2006)

Dein Todesurteil ist es, wenn Du mit Andrea kuschelst   

Gruß
Martin[/QUOTE]


Hey - wer mit mir kuschelt bestimm immer noch ich


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird das wohl defenetiv mein letzer Tag auf Erden sein, auch net schlecht den Zeitpunkt seines Ablebens genau zu wissen




Das wird mit Sicherheit nicht Dein letzter Tag   Kannst sicher sein
Schwämmchen


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Juni 2006)

Hmm, also entweder nimmt sie Bärenmarke an die kurze Leine oder es war gerade eine Abfuhr


----------



## Riddick (25. Juni 2006)

Wenn sie ein Pic von Dir gesehen hat, dann sicher Letzteres.


----------



## Andrea35 (25. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also entweder nimmt sie Bärenmarke an die kurze Leine oder es war gerade eine Abfuhr




Mich nimmt keiner an irgendeine Leine   - aber des nur mal so am Rande


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie ein Pic von Dir gesehen hat, dann sicher Letzteres.



Der war so gut, dass mir dazu gar nichts mehr einfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klex (25. Juni 2006)

wieviel km sind denn das? und kommt man einem NICHT touren-tauglichen bike auch mit?

evtl würd ich ja auch mitfahren 



gruß andi


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

ja, wir haben auch gestern eine kleine minitour mit dem super guide schowman unternommen. also keine angst ihr schafft das ;-)

coffee


----------



## dienici (26. Juni 2006)

Hi ihr,

so wie´s ausschaut ist der Frauenanteil noch recht niedrig 
Hab schon Kontakt mit Beerchen aufgenommen, leider hat mit ner "gemütlichen Runde" noch nicht geklappt. Werd mich aber für die Tour am Mittwoch auf alle Fälle dranhängen 
Wohin solls eigentlich gehen???

Wir sehn uns dann Mittwoch

Gruß Nici


----------



## Beerchen (26. Juni 2006)

dienici schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr, ...
> Wohin solls eigentlich gehen???
> ...


Hier in diesem Thread haben wir eine ca. 35km Tour mit einem ausgiebigen Einkehrschwung in der Scheune (in Ungelstetten) vereinbart   

Start am 09.07.2006 um 10:00 Uhr in Nbg. Löwensaalparkplatz.   
(Der Löwensaalparkplatz ist wenn Du beim Tiergarten vorm Haupteingang stehst, Blickrichtung Eingang, dann geht links noch eine Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal. Da gegenüber ist ein Parkplatz. Und da ist Treffpunkt)

würd mich freuen wenn Du auch mitkommst 
Martin (Beerchen)


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Juni 2006)

Ich habs überlebt


----------



## Beerchen (28. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs überlebt


DIESMAL NOCH !!!


----------



## showman (28. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs überlebt


EEEEcht   Hoffentlich hast fürn 9ten net alle vergrault  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs überlebt


Und diesmal gibt's Beweisfotos, dass unser Schwämmchen tatsächlich fährt! Und das sogar über 40 km am Stück.  








Wenn das so weitergeht, machen wir noch 'ne richtigen CC-Pussy aus ihm.  






Kann aber auch an der weiblichen Begleitung gelegen haben, dass er so lange ausgehalten hat; oder, dass er alleine nicht mehr nach Hause gefunden hätte.  






Wahrscheinlich wird er sein Big Hit bald gegen ein "vernünftiges" Bike eintauschen.






Die Käskoung-Tour am 09.07. dürfte er also ohne größere Schäden überstehen.


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2006)

WOW, jetzt wenn er noch ne anständige hose anzieht, dann klappts auch mit dem sitzenbleiben am rad 

also spongi, nächstes training am sonntag im fichtel, wir zählen auf dich ;-)

coffee


----------



## dienici (29. Juni 2006)

So schlimm war´s doch gar net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Hst heißt hier vernünftige Hose 

HAbe mir extra schon so ein lustiges Trikot mit so lustigen Taschen hinten dran angezogen. Wollte halt Riddick spitz machen


----------



## thaper (29. Juni 2006)

spongi... am 9.7. darf ich wieder biken.... woll mer net lieber wieder bisi dh trainiern? darfst sogarn vernünfitges trikot und dei hosen anbehalten den sattel kannste sogar auch unten lassen


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Och, komm du faule Socke lieber bei der Tour mit, so a bissel Training kann echt net schaden, tut mir auch recht gut


----------



## thaper (29. Juni 2006)

ich hab nur das probelm das ich mein sattel net raufstellen kann.. ok 5 cm.... und mein sattel is ganz arg unbequem.... und nerv und nerv und nerv....


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Die Ausreden hatte ich auch immer alle aber es geht. Und Bergrunter bremsen die immer, da kann man sich erholen


----------



## thaper (29. Juni 2006)

da könne wir dann surfen....hehe


----------



## dienici (30. Juni 2006)

Wer bremst hier???


----------



## Beerchen (30. Juni 2006)

dienici schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bremst hier???


ich  
wer sonst ???  

vlG
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Juni 2006)

dienici schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bremst hier???



Ihr alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (30. Juni 2006)

bei mir bremst nur das VR... doofe gustl..... doofe 8 in scheibe


----------



## fryday (9. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal ...
> mein Name ist Martin, ich bin 35 Jahre alt und wohne in Nürnberg in der nähe vom Wöhrder See.
> 
> Jetzt suche ich Leute die es sich zutrauen einen so schlappen MTB-Anfänger wie mich mitzuziehen,
> ...




Hallo Martin, ,

fahre auch erst seit kurzem MTB, und alleine is des auch net so schön, wobei ich aber auch keine Lust auf Marathon und Leistunssport -Biker habe.

Wenn ich mal Mitbiken könnte, bei einer neuen Tour,würde ich mich sehr freuen.

einfach melden

ciao 

Michael


----------



## Riddick (9. Juli 2006)

@fryday

Lass Dich nicht täuschen! Das _Beerchen_ hat die gleiche "Macke" wie unser _SpongeBob_ - beide untertreiben maßlos. Die halten 'ne CC-Tour nämlich problemlos durch, und fahren dabei nicht hinten, sondern im Mittelfeld.  Das soll Dich aber nicht davon abhalten, trotzdem der nächsten Tour beizuwohnen.


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

Naja, bei der Tour heute musste ich ja zwangsläufig durchhalten, die Maße hat schon motiviert.

@ Fryday

Komme einfach mal mit. Selbst wenn Profi CC'ler dabei sind, wird selbst auf den langsamsten Rücksicht genommen. Die Jungs sind schwer in Ordnung. Und das sage ich als Klassenfeind Nr. 1 ( Downhiller )


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. Juli 2006)

hey wann fahrt ihr denn mal wieder? wollte letztens schon mit konnte aber net...


----------



## Beerchen (9. Juli 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das _Beerchen_ hat die gleiche "Macke" wie unser _SpongeBob_ - beide untertreiben maßlos. Die halten 'ne CC-Tour nämlich problemlos durch, und fahren dabei nicht hinten, sondern im Mittelfeld.
> ...


Dann fehlt mir jetzt eigentlich nur noch ein vernünftiges Rad'l und 'ne Menge Fahrtechnik, dann kann ich vielleicht auch mal vorne mitfahr'n   


Aber jetzt fall ich erstmal für etwa 2 Wochen komplett aus     
(bei mir müssen 2 Weisheitszähne raus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

Wo hattest du Weiseheit? @ Bärenmarke


----------



## Coffee (10. Juli 2006)

hallo ihr, 

war schön gestern, bericht gibts in meinem blogg, wie immer ;-) also gerne mal wieder ;-))

grüße coffee

P.S. gute besserugn an die weisheit, ich habe meine 4 schon draussen


----------



## oli30 (10. Juli 2006)

falls ihr am we wieder biken geht, ich bin dabei. sorry nochmal wegen letzten sonntag. mir is was dazwischen gekommen.  
na aber dann freu ich mich eben aufs nächse we.
bis bald mal 
oli


----------



## Beerchen (10. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> gute besserugn an die weisheit, ich habe meine 4 schon draussen


Danke   
die zwei oberen hab ich auch schon draussen ...
da hab ich keine guten Erinnerungen   

vlG
Martin


----------

